# Hack Saw Blades (TPI??)



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nevermind...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Get hip.

Cordless bandsaw.

Thank me later.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A metal Sawzall blade is 24 TPI if that helps.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I use 24TPI for conduit, and 18TPI when I do plumming :blush:

Harder the material, the more TPI you want.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

32 tooth for EMT and general cutting. Strut and ridgid best cut with a band saw or abrasive or cold saw.
LC


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

What's a hacksaw?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The more teeth the thinner or harder the material is the basic understanding of the requirement. So for thin metal lots of teeth, soft wood fewer teeth. So for emt 24 or 32 TPI. I would not use 18 TPI on emt unless is was larger stuff. On PVC conduit you could use 18 TPI though.

Generally nothing wrong with going with more teeth, you just loose efficiency; you could cut a 2 x 4 wooden stud with the 32 TPI hack saw as an example, but could not cut a 1/2 emt with a cross-cut hand saw.

Cheers

John


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Guys. I use this occasionally in our shop, so I'd prefer a hacksaw. The boys have all the 18v batteries & Hacks-Z-All's anyways. Sometimes, I also like to cut a more accurate cut, and I find using a recip saw, it makes it too difficult. 

I will get about 5 of the 24TPI's and try em' out!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> A metal Sawzall blade is 24 TPI if that helps.


If you buy one with 24 TPI, you can get from 6 TPI up to 32 TPI in a sawzall blade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the Klein blades that have 32-24-18 TPI on the same blade.


----------



## arkie guide (Feb 26, 2021)

power said:


> Good Day All. The guys that work with me all use these battery powered Milwaukee "Hack-Z-All's", and they use a standard recipro saw blade.
> 
> However, I am "old fashioned", and still prefer a hack saw.
> 
> I forgot what size of blades we buy.....is it 18TPI, or 24TPI (or, does is matter)?


I prefer 32TPI for EMT and 18 TPI for PVC - ridged I prefer a bandsaw. On the job I use what ever the contractor supply's. At times for 1" an under, i mark the pipe with a pipe cutter, and follow that for a square cut.


----------



## arkie guide (Feb 26, 2021)

power said:


> Good Day All. The guys that work with me all use these battery powered Milwaukee "Hack-Z-All's", and they use a standard recipro saw blade.
> 
> However, I am "old fashioned", and still prefer a hack saw.
> 
> I forgot what size of blades we buy.....is it 18TPI, or 24TPI (or, does is matter)?


I am/have been a union electrician for many years - I use what the contractor furnish's.


----------

